# HIGH ESTRADIOL



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Today, on my day 4 of the period, my estradiol came to 411 which is too high.last month on day 3, it ws 178.

I'm afraid it could signal something bad.

Has anyone had similar experience?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It does seem a little high, but nothing too high. Mine was 350 and about 1500 at its highest, it was because of a follicular cyst that hadn't burst during down reg during my FET the other year.

Have you spoken to your Dr and asked them? 

Xxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you, Cloudy,  for your response. 
I sent an email to the nurse. Still haven't received a reply.

They didn't notice any cysts yesterday, but I do have 2 leading follicles that are 11 mm. I'm also, a bit confused with the ranges. I compared a range from my gp's practice last month and from Center for Life from  Sept last year and they are not the same regarding the follicular phase.
My gp's office is : 98-571
Hospital : 60-355

My dr wants below 80 during the period (days 2-5)


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I forgot to mention that my dr's initial reaction to estradiol was to take contraceptive pills, which I refused because they wreck my body.i opted to wait and see what will happen next month.


----------

